

Upcoming Honda Insight turns eco-friendly driving into a game - physcab
http://www.nytimes.com/external/gigaom/2009/03/02/02gigaom-upcoming-honda-insight-turns-eco-friendly-driving-24527.html

======
jaymstr
I am all for being eco-friendly, heck my startup is focusing on helping the
green building community, but I'm also for not killing people. We already know
radios are distracting. I don't want the guy in the car next to me determining
his speed based on a game.

"I'm sorry officer, the car was telling me that I should speed up so I would
be saving as much gas as possible. It was the car's fault, it was distracting
me and I didn't see the other guy in front of me."

